# Attn: Morrus - October 3



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 8, 2003)

Morrus - I was just wanting to make sure you'd received an e-mail from me regarding mailing address.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 8, 2003)

Yeah, a few days ago.  Your item is in the mail.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks much.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 11, 2003)

Morrus, I e-mailed you about this, but I know you get inundated so I'm posting here. I never received the item sent. I asked the USPS how long it generally takes for something to arrive here from the UK, and was told it takes no more than 7-10 days. Can you track it from your end?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 12, 2003)

Just a bump to make sure this doesn't get shoved off the page too quickly.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 18, 2003)

Morrus, this is just to let you know I needed to send you another e-mail today (Sept. 18) about the matter in question - there are new developments.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 19, 2003)

Just a bump to keep this from disappearing.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 20, 2003)

Another bump; I really do need to hear from Morrus.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry to bug you again, Morrus, but you have e-mail from me.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 30, 2003)

just a little bump


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2003)

Yikes!  Have you been posting to this thread every time you sent an email?  I haven't looked at it since my post above!

I replied to a few emails from you in the last few weeks, and have one from you which I'll reply to in the morning (it's 2am here now, so I'm off to bed!).


----------



## Mark (Sep 30, 2003)

_He never emails me anymore..._


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 30, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Have you been posting to this thread every time you sent an email?  I haven't looked at it since my post above!
> 
> I replied to a few emails from you in the last few weeks, and have one from you which I'll reply to in the morning (it's 2am here now, so I'm off to bed!).




Yeah, I post here when I send an e-mail; I know it's easy to get lost in the shuffle, seeing as you get hundreds per week (if not per day). I post, then bump it up after a day or so if I haven't heard from you. I've sent a few e-mails in the past month (maybe 6 or so total?). I heard back 2 or 3 times. Like I said, with all the e-mail you get, it's a wonder you can reply to even a fraction of 'em! So I post here just to let you know when I have to give you some info via e-mail, so you keep an eye out for it amongst the daily flood.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 1, 2003)

Morrus - I'm posting this just in case you tried to e-mail me the past couple of days. If so, I didn't receive it. If not, well, then I just embarassed myself


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 2, 2003)

A bump, since this dropped down a bit. Sorry.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 3, 2003)

Morrus, with all respect, if this wasn't of great importance to me, I wouldn't be this annoyingly persistent. I have yet to receive a reply from you. Please let me know if you have received my e-mail; I really would like to get this taken care of as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 3, 2003)

i emailed you too!     


(now, off to find the messageboards for everyone else i emailed!)


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 3, 2003)

Believe me, I don't post on message boards everytime I e-mail someone. Morrus gets hundreds of e-mails a day, and I know any given e-mail can get lost in the shuffle. The matter I need to discuss with Morrus is of very great importance to me, and I cannot afford to trust the whims of the electronic aether. I thought I'd explain myself, since this is embarassing for me.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 3, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> The matter I need to discuss with Morrus is of very great importance to me, and I cannot afford to trust the whims of the electronic aether.




 oh! see, i was just emailing him about the equivalent of my mortage payment, so i guess mine wan't too important. 

 i will quit, and leave you to the impotant stuff...


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 3, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> oh! see, i was just emailing him about the equivalent of my mortage payment, so i guess mine wan't too important.
> 
> i will quit, and leave you to the impotant stuff...




I was simply explaining myself. It wasn't a knock on you.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry, Jeff!  I've been unable to get online for the last two days to either reply to your email or to post on the boards.  

I'm replying to the email right now!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 3, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Sorry, Jeff!  I've been unable to get online for the last two days to either reply to your email or to post on the boards.
> 
> I'm replying to the email right now!




No problem. I'm sorry to be such a pain in the butt.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 5, 2003)

> Mark wrote:
> He never emails me anymore...




But is he still sending pizzas to your door at 3 a.m.?


----------

